
Ask HN: Who's Looking for a Co-Founder? - break_the_bank
Wish HN did something like this monthly. 24 year old, software engineer here.
======
Rodeoclash
I'm a Melbourne, Australia based developer that's been working on a product
that can launch any pull request or commit into a self contained, sharable
environment accessed via a simple link. A few people are working in this space
but my product has a few features that others don't have which I can go over.

I'm at the point where we use the tool continuously at my day job but I'm
fairly time poor to take it beyond that. I'd be looking to connect with others
that have built and promoted similar developer tools.

Personal homepage: richardson.co.nz

~~~
ethanwillis
That's an interesting idea. Is there some way to follow or subscribe to
anything for updates?

~~~
Rodeoclash
I haven't setup a formal mailing list yet but send me an email at
sam@richardson.co.nz and I'll make sure you get updates.

~~~
Rodeoclash
Edit: A signup form can be found at
[https://forms.gle/cMB2mDbt5342bQ8P9](https://forms.gle/cMB2mDbt5342bQ8P9) if
you want to keep up to date.

------
peterburkimsher
Technical engineer looking for a businessman.

The EspUSB is a WiFi-controlled keyboard and mouse. A small dongle fits
completely inside a USB port, and creates a WiFi network that you can connect
to from your phone. It shares a web page, where you can drag the cursor
around, or type in text, and have it appear directly on the computer. A video
of it in action is on YouTube. [1]

The original open-source design is by [cnlohr], and is available on Github
[2]. It was around from 2016, and I waited patiently for someone to
manufacture it so I could buy it on eBay/Tindie/AliExpress/etc. Nobody built
it.

Finally I studied the design files, figured out the BOM from the schematics,
guessed a load of manufacturing parameters, and got PCBWay to build me 3
prototypes. They work!

I've since updated the firmware to let me type in Chinese, Korean, Japanese,
Russian, Arabic, Thai, etc - not only English and German. This is particularly
important for foreigners in such countries, where it's easier to type on a
virtual keyboard on a phone, instead of putting stickers all over a laptop
keyboard.

Now I'd like to order more EspUSB devices, so that other people can get them
too. 8 people have expressed an interest so far, and one of them wanted 10
units. I can afford to buy 100 units at $25 each from the factory, if I'm
confident that I'll have either the money or the devices at the end. I do not
want to make a profit on it; if you do, you can keep the money. If you're
willing to handle the business side (FCC/CE certification issues, tax, import
duties, etc) and assure me that I won't be sued, then I can get you the
devices.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPBzOaLbWhM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPBzOaLbWhM)

[2] [https://github.com/cnlohr/espusb/wiki/Getting-Started-
Guide](https://github.com/cnlohr/espusb/wiki/Getting-Started-Guide)

~~~
bobbonew
Just wanted to say I’m so damn impressed. Don’t stop hustling friend, you’re
going to make it if you keep pushing forward!!!

------
bryceneal
Not a co-founder per-say, but I'm open to connecting or collaborating with
other makers in San Francisco. I'm a software engineer with experience
building web applications and services. Most recently working on Dapps/Defi,
but interested in other spaces as well. Let's grab coffee!

[https://bryce.is/writing/code](https://bryce.is/writing/code)

~~~
rpm33
What's your e-mail? pinging you.

------
pouta
I am. Currently at 2.5k MRR working alone. We build tools journalists love by
aggregating, benchmarking and integrating hundreds of APIs under a single web
interface.

Our tech is a 'lingua franca' of APIs. We started with newsrooms but the
benefits apply pretty much to any large Enterprise. Newsrooms were a good
first vertical because they are desperate for innovation.

Hit me up: moura at the oko.ai domain

~~~
tuesdayrain
Interesting idea. When I hear "lingua franca of APIs" it makes me think of
GraphQL.

------
achillesheels
In Los Angeles. Looking for a tech lead co-founder and roommate at the same
time

I’ve been working on a mobile app since 2014 when I became fed up with $300
badge scanners at trade shows while in a tech sales position. It’s pivoted
towards a short-and-sweet point-and-click cloud organizer for business cards
and contact data syncing and is built with the Azure OCR computer vision API
in mind for signal processing. It’s in the Apple App store called Sales-Linked
(rebranding to Slink or Slinked). I’ve been searching for a tech lead for the
software development team in Armenia and for rapid prototyping while going to
market (beachhead is professional networking events such as Network after
Work).

Roommate of 3 years is returning to the East Coast, leaving a private master
bedroom and bathroom in a 2-bedroom 2-bath apartment open Dec. 1. He will be
taking all the living room furniture.

Walking distance to Downtown Culver and Palms Metro Station and adjacent to
10/405 interchange. Amenities include gated parking, central a/c, balcony,
vaulted ceilings, friendly neighbors and incredible landlords. (Pet-friendly
too)

This is a very Silicon Valley move (where I’m from) to incubate a SaaS product
toward commercialization and seed capital from institutional investors.
Looking for the right person who is ready for the next adventure in their
lives towards financial freedom. 50% equity stake for the risk. $1250 monthly
rent.

About me: From Sunnyvale, son of an immigrant who was in the start-up scene in
the 80’s. Been in LA since 2010. Dropped out of my Graduate Program at USC in
Biomedical Engineering to join the LED lighting manufacturing world. Currently
busy growing TopGrow Lighting with my co-founder and high school friend (who
still lives in Sunnyvale) manufacturing LED lamp replacements for marijuana
cultivation, and my personal brand on Instagram as an arts & culture writer
(@jhazani)

I’ve been the crash test dummy for the app while doing the field sales of
TopGrow and have found it indispensable with all the contacts I gain as a
necessity of being customer-facing. But it falls short as a full product with
the necessary features of contact filtering and above all else: OCR scanning
and data exporting.

If you’re intrepid enough, I invite you to check the place out and see where
things go.

~~~
The_DaveG
In my trade show experience, the $300 scanners are terrible and most of the
time don't scan. I'm not sure if it's typically a scanner issue, a QR code
issue, or a system issue, but everything the scanner actually works it's a
surprise!

I'm on the wrong side of the country, but will keep an eye on you guys and
hope to see you at some shows soon.

~~~
achillesheels
Thanks!

------
atrilumen
I'm a software developer with a weird background: autodidactic since early
childhood; always working obsessively on a personal project; freelancing since
about 2005 as a last-ditch solution to financial distress.

For the past several years I've been working on a novel computing interface,
and approach to software creation. I've failed to launch or even complete a
satisfactory demo because without funding I just can't seem to finish
anything; every road looks too long at some point, and I reboot. Or I take on
some paying work, and when I come back to it my thinking or dependencies have
changed, and I reboot. The result is many broken projects and no demo / MVP.

I'm obsessive and highly resistant to compromise, and I need help managing
time and money. I need a strong business partner who can understand my vision
and help me to stay on track, and make things happen while my head is down (or
in the clouds).

I need help getting funding. I need help scoping an MVP and getting it in
front of early customers.

But what is it? See the deck linked in my profile, and please ask questions. I
can't seem to get people to see it without very lengthy discussion. Even then,
I know they aren't seeing what I see. I can't express how frustrated I am.

I can't stop. I feel like, because I _see_ it, it's my _responsibility_ to the
world. I imagine all the people that it will help, and know that if I fail I
will have let them down.

I'm doing unrelated work now to feed myself, and making very slow progress.
Please, somebody unshackle me so I can do this!

~~~
rabidonrails
I don't understand your business or deck. It seems like a chatbot...but maybe
smarter...somehow? Because you're going to bring users into the loop...with
threads? But also you charge $99 per hour for developers?

I don't get what the product is or the market or the opportunity...

I'd recommend that you check out the AirBnB deck and then go back to your and
simplify it: [https://www.slideshare.net/PitchDeckCoach/airbnb-first-
pitch...](https://www.slideshare.net/PitchDeckCoach/airbnb-first-pitch-deck-
editable)

Just my .02

~~~
atrilumen
Thanks, Rabid. I know I'm not being clear.

The goal is to present a _magic software interface_.

I want to say, "forget about apps. What do you want to do? How can I help
you?" ...and be an interface to the people who can make these things happen,
whether it's location-based services, "business logic", or integrations with
other platforms.

I want to offer a service like Magic, for _concierge_ , but include software
development as one of those services. Lazily, on demand.

Presenting everything in threads, including graphical elements, is what I see
enabling this wizard of oz approach to creating new software on demand.

It's also how I imagine eliminating the clutter of 'traditional' software.
Instead of throwing a bunch of buttons, links, and menus at people and hoping
they can navigate it... Slater just tells you what to do next, and never shows
more than a small handful of choices at a time... and always gives you a way
to ask for something different. And if it's something unexpected, it gets
handled by a human, and that's how we learn what to build. If a human isn't
available immediately, it will ask for permission to holler back later (push
notifications, email, etc).

I don't think words do it justice. I just have to show it. FML.

------
staticautomatic
SF-based. Legal tech. Lots of domain expertise. Shopping a product for
acquisition now, hoping to build another. I'm moderately proficient in Python
but need a technical partner. Ideally looking for someone who is into NLP.
Reply here if interested in chatting.

~~~
udayrddy
I'm interested to have a chat.

Data Scientist by profession - dealt only with NLP

    
    
      built models saved 300K/yr
      awaiting approval - brings a new 8M at 10% market capture
    
    

Worked at a leading mass tort (300 people) company recently acquired by a
bigger settlement company (10k+).

Reason for switching is the snail pace now.

Side projects:

    
    
      extracttable.com - image processing
    
      notyce.me - NLP
    
      nextround.ml - NLP
    

Drop me an email (id in the bio) if you think I'm a match.

~~~
staticautomatic
I don't see a way to reach you via your profile/bio except to fill out the
Extractable contact form. I've added an email to my profile if you want to get
in touch.

------
deobrats
Yugal is my 2nd startup. Previously built and sold Gazemetrix.

Have a bunch of experience in Social, B2B SaaS, Machine Learning. Looking for
a co-founder who can write code and is willing to learn and unlearn quickly.

Yugal is a peer-to-peer service marketplace where Youtubers hire other
youtubers to help with specific tasks in the creation workflow such as
editing, sound, script, thumbnail design etc. Running a successful YouTube
channel requires you to be good at a number of things - script, editing,
voice-overs etc. It is nearly impossible for a single individual to be good at
all of these. Yugal makes creators successful by letting them skip over their
skill gaps and get work done by other creators who already have those specific
skills.

------
brendanmc6
I've been building this crowdmapping tool for a long time now, and would love
any help I can get.

[https://canvis.app/demo](https://canvis.app/demo)

TypeScript and React skills would be great.

But what I really need is some sales and marketing hustle. I have been invited
to be the tech provider on some research funding proposals, but aside from
that don't have much time to hunt down more customers, or to lay SEO ground
work. My extra time and energy goes to coding.

It's niche. No unicorn here. Although I'm still confident there is a market
out there because it's supporting much more expensive and cumbersome
competitors!

If you are even slightly interested shoot me an email at info@canvis.app

~~~
dbetteridge
I like the idea, whats your stack like. Mapbox/React/Typescript/PostGIS ?

Small suggestion from someone who has been purchasing these things for a
company before on a small scale, have an option between Free and "Contact Us
for pricing" even if you price it >>> than your costs it gives a ballpark for
whether I should make the effort to contact you or if it is too expensive
right off the mark.

~~~
brendanmc6
Thanks! Great suggestion on the pricing, thank you.

You've got the stack right, but I'm using Firestore instead of PostGIS. Since
I don't need spatial queries (yet) and it let me get up and running quickly as
a solo dev.

Totally happy to chat more about it, just reach out

------
julius_set
I am. I’m building an automated design tool that converts design tool files
into auto generated code or a templating language that can be used to render
views / flows natively on web / native mobile. I’m looking for someone who can
help with web front end and backend, I work horizontally across the stack on
iOS / Android building SDKs and native mobile experiences. I have 6 years of
experience in the industry, have been part of a successful acquisition and now
mostly highly interested in building this design company idea.

Why am I building this? Companies waste too much resources on building design
then handing off later — essentially 2X the work. Giving designers / product
people this sort of technology would empower them to validate their ideas
quickly — essential to finding product market fit quickly.

Where I’m currently at: \- I have an exceptionally fast text editor \- I can
convert 3 of the major mobile design tool files into a templating language
than can be used to render native views on the fly \- Mac app centered around
this technology \- Lots of hard problems solved around the current idea

What I’m looking for: \- someone who is as excited about this idea as I am \-
someone experienced in backend and web front end \- Next steps are finalizing
UX / porting a web app for people to use (sort of like Figma) \- integrate in
analytics services \- versioning system for designers

Reply to this post if anyone is interested I’ll post an email to connect to if
anyone cares.

~~~
skelet
Hi, I'm working on something similar but targeting Web frameworks for the
moment. [https://skelet.app](https://skelet.app)

~~~
bobbonew
Need that mobile app. Good luck!

------
freddieoduks
I'm based in London, UK and currently working on idea for a fintech for gig
workers. The idea is to be the aggregrator for gig workers and have a
marketplace where we partner with the likes of credit unions for loans/savings
products for example. I'm currently doing customer development and revamping
the website based on the interviews so far.

Still doing this part-time as I have a day job as a Data Scientist at a UK
Fintech Alt Lender. Although I have technical skills (I can code python), they
aren't that great and I'm looking to partner with someone technical.

I see a big opporunity for this so very likely to go the VC route rather than
the Indie route.

If anyone is interested please shoot me an email freddie@earnedit.co.uk.

For more info about me, check out this talk about one of my ML projects
[https://youtu.be/JyITLcJSM-Q](https://youtu.be/JyITLcJSM-Q) and I also ran a
personal finance blog (shutdown the website)
[https://medium.com/@TheDailyKobo](https://medium.com/@TheDailyKobo) twitter
([https://twitter.com/TheDailyKobo](https://twitter.com/TheDailyKobo))

------
rob2837
Software developer with engineering background from Germany here. I work for a
startup but am keen to found my own. I‘m looking for cofounders preferably
from Germany.

~~~
MichaelRazum
you can ping me as well. Interested in trading, machine learning and new tech.

~~~
rob2837
How can i contact you?

~~~
MichaelRazum
Hi, sry forgot to provide an email: clayton.4a4184ab@tryninja.io

------
chataway
Building Instant group chat for nearby loosely affiliated people (does the
world need yet another chat app?, surprisingly it does!)

What I am building unlocks value and solves problems of current options.
Maintains privacy, keeps out randos.

No, isn’t one of those been done million times, who is around you, just based
on GPS, apps).

The magic happens in the backend, looking for someone who will focus on
development of all server-side logic, You can make mobile apps that can handle
lots of concurrent chats/chatrooms, thousands of users. It starts out simple
but gets complex, lots of interesting problems to solve. More concerned about
it works than how it looks, so basic frontend skills would be nice, but again
back matters more

Basic MVP already built with React Native. You would not be building from
scratch, but adding features (some very basic like social login and images)
then followed by more complex things. Later we can do swift/kotlin apps for
iOS/Android if needed.

You being based in the Bay Area would be nice but not a requirement. Built
other chat apps before or something like that? Say hi. email in profile.

Looking forward to working with someone who likes to move fast and make
something pretty cool. Its a big market we would be targeting.

~~~
chataway
Small favor from anyone reading this post. Even if this isnt for you, can you
pass it on if you think of someone who might be interested? Thanks.

------
magicbuzz
Front end focused dev who is always interested in building interesting things.
I built a geocoder (API->NLP->NodeJS->Postgres/PostGIS) and sold it earlier
this year. Been working mostly on React/GraphQL incl mapping for US dev shop
this year. My timezone is 4 hrs after US west coast.

Details at [https://timburgess.github.io](https://timburgess.github.io)

~~~
brendanmc6
Sounds like your skills would really come in handy with my project! I posted
another comment in this thread with more info.

------
baylessj
Hi, I'm in Eastern Time Zone USA and I'm looking for someone interested in
helping me build a cross-platform mobile and web app for keeping track of car
maintenance tasks. I have an above average set of development and team leading
experience for someone only recently out of college
([https://github.com/baylessj](https://github.com/baylessj)), but I would
greatly appreciate someone with more experience in developing profitable
projects or simply another developer to collaborate with. I'm currently
developing the app in Flutter, you can view my progress and some degree of
planning in the project's github repo here: [https://github.com/autodo-
app/autodo](https://github.com/autodo-app/autodo) I would prefer someone in a
similar time zone to me, but that's not a hard requirement. You can reach me
at: contact [at] autodo.app!

------
riffic
Los Angeles, sysadmin, looking to collaborate on decentralized social media
for the public good. you can PM me on reddit with the same username.

------
simonahgilbert
I’m keen. Based in Manchester, UK.

Have co-founded 2 startups (1 successful, 1 that failed). I’ve learnt a lot
from both.

My blog is here - www.simongilbert.net

(There are 2 news articles linked on my blog regarding my first startup, for
some clarity on the product).

Feel free to reach out to me on LinkedIn or Github.

 __* EDIT __*

It’s worth noting that I have a spreadsheet of ideas for stuff I’d like to
build, it’s just finding the right people (even if they’re remote).

~~~
tuned
Hi, I am a software engineer currently in London. Looking for new ideas to
experiment new tools.

------
rpm33
I've been working on an interesting problem at the intersection of B2B and ML.
Built a strong pipeline of high growth companies in the bay area. Currently,
at $20k ARR with an MVP I built myself.

I'm an engineer turned founder. Looking for another technical co-founder who's
either into ML (or) into general app building.

I'm based out of SF and would love to chat! Email in my account.

~~~
The_DaveG
Do you have a website or demo you can share?

I'm in the space where B2B and ML collide with the Industrial space. Always
looking for a ML solution that fits the need and can offer to the large groups
that are interested.

------
AmoghM
I'm based out of New York currently and involved in building a NLP-heavy
product in the B2C side. I already have past experience of working in the area
of NLP and Knowledge Graphs at a nascent startup which is doing great. I have
learned a lot during that time and have cognizance of the market I am
targeting.

Based on my market survey, there is a clear possibility of disruption since
the big giants have completely ignored that huge chunk. Currently, I am
involved in building the model side and I am looking for someone who has
exposure to full-stack development, can build the android/ios apps. I can
team-up with backend work. The target is to have an MVP by January 2020
(tentative). I am very open to the tech-stack as long as it can scale and
breathe for a good time.

We can discuss more the intricacies of the idea. There needs to be a hustle,
passion to build the product and faith in our team.

If this sounds interesting then hit me up here:- amogh dot mishra at columbia
dot edu

------
dex_tec
We're a data science R&D company founded in 2017 with 4 core team members: 2
co-founders, technical (CTO) and non-technical (CEO), a data scientist and
software engineer, focused on large-scale NLP projects development with state-
of-the-art models. We are located in Kyiv, Ukraine, with sales representatives
in Canada (Toronto), United states (New York) and UAE (Dubai).

We also have proprietary product - bio-medical question-answering system, and
received grant from the US for the further R&D.

Last year the income of the company reached $150k, and we're planning to make
5x in 2020.

We're looking for:

\- Technical or non-technical co-founder (equity sharing) who has connections
and will be able to represent us to Fortune 1000 companies.

\- Technical or non-technical co-founder (equity sharing) or business-partners
who has connections with investors in Palo Alto / San Francisco and will be
able to represent us.

\- Business partners, who interested to sell our products or services

join [-at-] dex [-dot-] re

------
rolleiflex
Not looking for a co-founder, but open to collaborating with other like-minded
people here in SF. I'm the maintainer of Aether, an open-source peer-to-peer
network in Go that is inspired by Reddit, but also has elections, moderator
transparency, and so on. ([https://getaether.net](https://getaether.net))

Also the founder of Aether Pro, an async, low-noise, high-focus discussion
tool for product teams.
([https://getaether.net/pro](https://getaether.net/pro))

As to what I can help with, I'm the product designer/frontend/backend of the
two products above: I can offer my wildly unqualified opinion from gradients
to gradient descent, building peer-to-peer networks and how to break NATs with
weirdly shaped TCP packets — as well as a few other things. (Email in profile)

------
hudvin
I am working on image search engine based on AI (demo:
[http://demo.khumbu.im/](http://demo.khumbu.im/) ). Khumbu detected faces,
objects, scenes, metadata on images etc and provides flexible search using
this information (see
[http://demo.khumbu.im/examples/](http://demo.khumbu.im/examples/)). UI is a
little bit ugly(sorry, I am backend person), but everything else is up and
running. Currently I work on REST api, k8s deployment and some AI-related
things. I also got some small investments to rent servers.

I am looking for person who could work on UI related things, product
improvement and has experience in startups. Europe is preferable.

my email: hudvin@gmail.com

------
cpinto
I am bootstrapping UsePixie.com, which is a Basecamp for accountants. Just
barely launched in fact. Feedback has been really good and a few firms are
using it. Tiny team, distributed, but the company’s UK based.

I’m looking for a full stack tech lead to take over from me, but I’d surely
prefer a more experienced/senior long term partner/co-founder.

Tech stack is Rails running on AWS, with sprinkles of Vue in a few key parts
of the app.

These are the principles that have guided us so far:
[https://medium.com/pomarhq/pomars-guiding-principles-
ca00356...](https://medium.com/pomarhq/pomars-guiding-principles-ca00356174ce)

If anyone’s interested my email is celso@usepixie.com

------
quaquaqua1
I need a business guy to run all of the legal/operations day to day stuff. I
have a business in the home heating oil space that I only want to run as a
CTO.

I am also open to programming all of your ideas as well in a separate biz.

Please email :) the alias is "dogchienwoof" at google's email service

------
neural_thing
I am currently building a brain stimulation device. I believe that we are only
beginning to tap the potential of brain stimulation, and that the technology
will be able to help with a wide variety of health issues, as well as help
achieve optimal performance in whatever matters to you.I have a working
prototype (which helped me tremendously with chronic pain and depression), a
vision I'd love to discuss further, and I'm ready to fund the company
myself/have interested investors.

I'm looking for somebody who has shipped consumer hardware before. Doesn't
have to be brain-related, just looking for somebody who has successfully
managed transforming a prototype into a manufactured product.

I'm based in LA, s.alexashenko@gmail.com (Sergey)

------
bshafii
Hey I’m living in Berlin in search of people who share these values :

* Cooperation

* Freedom

* Diversity

* Intellectual curiosity

I participated in yc startup school, applied to yc To create a social network
for coworking spaces but got rejected.

I have other ideas in mind to follow up but am also open to anything.

* On-demand retail spaces. Make it easy as possible for entrepreneurs to open brick-and-mortar stores by becoming the AWS of retail spaces giving people all they need to bootstrap their ideas.

* A platform for developers of SMEs to simplify the creation of public APIs by letting them focus on the business logic. By abstracting user management, api keys, and deployment.

* A community-driven affiliation-free app to share step by step life changes.

* An app to match mentors and mentees.

Send a message to ben@prologe.io

------
Abtin098
We’re trying to solve how people collect, organize and retrieve information
once for all with a simple interface and intelligent platform. Making cross-
team collaboration businesses amazing and powerful API for bot integration. We
have already an alpha version, haven’t launch yet end of Q4! we’re looking for
a Solid backend engineer as a third person to join our team (preferably
someone comfortable with coding in Go and web socket). Reach out if you’re
interested to solve information management, sunmmm@gmail.com

------
aravindhdorai
Hi everyone - I've been a product manager at Microsoft as well as a few
startups (Zocdoc, TpT) and I've seen that skills for success in any role are
becoming increasingly ambiguous.

I'm building Tome to help people identify their skill gaps and access a
personalized library of learning content. I'm currently inviting people to
request early access here:
[https://www.tomelearning.com/](https://www.tomelearning.com/).

I have a background in CS but I'm looking for an experienced technical partner
in the NYC area - feel free to ping me at aravindh.dorai @ gmail.com.

------
anindha
I am a founder at Lamno.com and looking for a co-founder. If you are technical
and like teaching and open-source please reach out to anindha@lamno.com. Lamno
has raised a pre-seed round and is in an accelerator program in Sydney.

~~~
dbetteridge
Out of the Antler program right? Saw some good stuff coming out of there (You
may have met a colleague of mine Ben C.W)

~~~
anindha
Yes thats right. Small world.

~~~
dbetteridge
Australia ,like a big country town.

Best of luck with your venture!

------
ram_rar
I am building a very simple status page app, that actually works. Think like
zoom of status page. A very simple easily integrated via apis. Offering On-
prem/Saas version of the software which integrates with all most of the
services.

I had to start working on it, cuz I wasnt happy with any of the solutions out
there (statuspage / statusio / hund ... etc)

I have worked in sysadmin/devops roles in the past and have fairly extensive
knowledge on how SRE/OPs culture work. I have built SRE teams in the previous
jobs.

you being in bay area would be helpful, but not an absolute requirement.

if you're interested mail me tapblah at protonmail dot com

------
mosesmorayo
Based in Nigeria, my self and my brother founded the first ever cryptocurrency
payment processor in Africa ([https://paychant.com](https://paychant.com)).

Paychant is a crypto payment processor that lets merchants accept payments in
Bitcoin and other cryptocurrency.

At the moment we are currently looking for a third co-founder that will be
specialized in the business legal, access to investors, sales and marketing.

please kindly email us at support@paychant.com if you're interested. Thanks.

------
semireg
I’m a full-stack hardware integrator. My consulting is mostly iOS + Bluetooth
sensors, some node for edge IOT computing.

My side hustle is Electron/React + USB label printers:
[https://label.live](https://label.live).

If there’s someone out there that wants to work on a modern label printer app
- send me an email at help @ label.live.

Or .. If someone had an idea for an electron app that interfaces with
challenging hardware - I just might have an existing solution to leverage.

I’ve also had to solve per-machine Electron app licensing and built a nice
solution using React, GraphQL and JWT.

------
reilly_cooper
I'm trying to create synthetic microbial communities to prevent disease
transmission through the environment. I'm a current PhD candidate studying
microbiomes at the University of Nebraska-Lincoln, so I guess I'm a technical
founder (though I don't have a product yet, just some candidate species to
combat a livestock pathogen). I'd love to find a businessperson or another
biologist to work with. Email me at: reilly [dot] owen [dot] cooper [at] gmail
[dot] com :)

------
rwmurrayVT
I'm in Norfolk, VA. I am interested in someone to help me take the NASA
technology for RFID torque & tension sensing bolts [0] and commercialize it in
the maritime industry and/or bridge building. I'm leaning more towards
maritime since I live in a ship building and ship repair area. My email is
rwmurray on the vt.edu domain.

[0] [https://technology.nasa.gov/patent/MSC-
TOPS-49](https://technology.nasa.gov/patent/MSC-TOPS-49)

------
utricularian
Great timing, I am!

I’m a software engineer with 15 years of startup experience including two
IPOs. I have an idea for accessory subscriptions that fills a niche that seems
to have no competitors.

I have need of the following, any help on any would be amazing:

\- full stack generalist engineer: I cant code all the time if I’m doing
everything else \- business statistician: revenue models around subscriptions
are fairly difficult \- marketing guru: I’ve coded my entire life, never been
much for marketing campaigns

------
abhishek99
I'm based out of Vancouver, Canada. 26 year old. Over 10 years of experience.

I'm a full-stack developer .. can do backend (Python, PHP, Ruby, etc.), web
frontend (React, Vue, Tailwind, Bootstrap, UI and UX design) and mobile apps
for Android and iOS (native - Java / ObjectiveC or with React Native).

Trying to figure a way out to convert all the technical skills to a startup.
Would love to collab with someone..

------
idjango
I'm be based in Paris and working on not the sexiest idea : a
graphite/prometheus/influx Saas platform. The goal is to have a robust
platform where companies and developers can throw their metrics and use a
hosted or on-premise grafana to graph the data. I have other Ideas much more
sexy but want to make this work first

Anyone interested ?

------
realty_geek
I built this:

[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

Right now I am monetizing it by providing premium real estate websites based
on it. I have a ton of other features / ways of monetizing that I'd like to
explore.

Leave me a message if you'd like to work with me on this.

------
soneca
I am creating what I am calling a _" quiet social network"_. Paid by
subscription, not ads. Which allows a model with no notifications, that you
only add few friends/family, with a lot of control of who sees your posts.

It is a side-project, with moderate bootstrapping ambitions only.

If the idea and company style fits you, email me (on profile)

------
paogli
I am! I am looking for third co-founder, ideally someone interested in the
game industry, who could take the role of CTO. Not making a game,ha.

There's one other technical co-founder who has been working on our mobile
software. Located in Chicago, but would like someone in the Bay Area. I will
likely be flying there this November if you want to meet up.

Here's my email: sauzciok@outlook.com

Thanks!

------
nmfisher
I'll be relocating to Singapore in a few months, and I'm looking to connect
with someone local who might be interested in working on a mobile AI (natural
language) platform. Ideally someone with some business, marketing or design
chops.

Remote collaborations would be great, but probably not something I'll explore
until after I relocate (early 2020).

------
soulnothing
Me: Back End / Full Stack. Cloud to Data wiring to Android / Web but no
design.

Looking For: A: Help as a primary co-founder building a back end, or the core
infrastructure. B: I have an idea I've been working on for content creators,
initially authors and editors. But it is very design / front end heavy. So am
looking for a front end dev.

------
mrlanderson
Two projects:

1\. The web is completely broken. We need the equivalent of an immune system
for it to filter through the rapidly-increasing pathogens and misinformation.
Facebook sucks, but so does Google.

2\. A tech community centered around collaborative research, curation and
content discovery. This turns out to be a good way to connect smart, capable
people together.

Email in profile.

------
voz14005
I'm currently building something that has shown great product market fit at
another company, although they aren't pursuing it, and is in a big industry. I
am technical, and am looking for a technical cofounder. If you can build web
and mobile software, send me an email at voz14005@protonmail.com. Preferred
location is SF or LA.

------
jozefwhite
man me too - also 24 - always looking to help people with interesting
projects. Lets make match.com for co-founders on HN

~~~
abhinuvpitale
haha, very interesting idea, check out angel.co

------
ctas
I'm a full-stack developer building a visual code intelligence tool to help
developers understand code faster.

Already built profitable SaaS successfully in the past.

Looking for someone with a network of decision makers (senior developers, team
leaders, or above) to jump in the role of the CEO, or knowledge in PLT and/or
graphics programming.

------
logikblok
Team of two looking for a technical co founder to build an Ed Tech product.
Based in London / UK would be ideal. We have an MVP developed, pilot
organisations ready to start this November and seed funding. Would be great to
chat anyone interested in ed tech, social enterprise and software.

------
p1esk
I’m looking for someone with deep learning experience to work on music
generation/synthesis ideas. This would be more like a side project at first,
and (depending on the quality of the PoC we build) can lead to a startup. I
have 5 years of DL research experience in several areas (vision, speech, NLP).

------
clay_the_ripper
I’m a former product manger, currently running a successful marketing agency.
Agency mostly runs itself so looking for new opportunities. If anyone is
looking for a non-code-writing-but-understands-tech co-founder that can handle
business/operations/sales side of things I would love to chat.

~~~
zocuments
Let's chat: riley@zocuments.com

I'm a technical founder with a functional product.

------
vlindos
Solo / technical found here. Built rod.run, a responsive SaaS platform for
teleconsultations. Just launched here in Bulgaria few weeks ago and already
have some feedback that I am working on. Looking for business partner that
could help spreading to other markets.

------
londons_explore
Anyone with fun startup ideas in London give me a shout.

I like to build rapid prototypes to prove or disprove concepts.

~~~
simonahgilbert
Is that London, UK?

~~~
londons_explore
Yes

------
Avi-D-coder
Building an immutable/transnational database/runtime with the goal of bring
the joys of FP (STM, immutability/persistence) to any language.

If you love FP and Rust, but are intricately familiar with the "joys" of lock
freedom and C11 atomics give me shout.

------
ccvannorman
Me: Full stack game dev.

You: Business dev, ideally with connections in game industry.

Product: AR collaboration tools and games built on Unity.

\-- more about me: www.vannorman.ai

Based in Chicago currently, visit SF frequently, open to remote and relocating
depending on opportunity. Culture fit is the most important ;-]

------
jtansley
I’m hoping to attend the YC Hackathon next month and I want to form a team to
work on an idea. I know enough Swift to hack together MVP’s with Firebase.

The project is related to gaming and Twitch streaming. Feel free to send me an
email if interested.

Thanks!

------
mmili
Looking for Technical Co-Founder. Im based in NYC.

Building an open bank for Africa focusing on SME's and moving to credit / debt
markets down the road.

Am currently speaking with investors and looking to get an MVP to market.

marcusmilione@gmail.com (Marcus)

~~~
idjango
I have a "similar" idea I've been thinking about for the last few years. I'm
not a developer but I know a bit or two about coding. Sent you an email

------
goworthy
I'd like to build something with someone. I work full time so it would have to
start as a side project. I'm in Ireland so someone who likes remote or is in
the same timezone would work best.

~~~
ggcdn
What are your interests and skills?

I'm also looking for someone to build a side project with.

I've got a few things I'm working on but they aren't necessarily huge money
makers.

------
birdiesanders
I am. I have a fully developed product, a multi-lingual evacuation alert
platform, but I don't have anyone in my life with actual time to help me kick
it into viable revenue.

------
goldenchrome
UX Designer at Google with some front end chops interested in working on a
practical project that solves a real user problem. Reply here and let's chat!
Based in the Bay Area.

~~~
pouta
Last month I did a week of user interviews in one of my customers office I
noticed for the first time that their face light up as soon as they know I'm
the guy that made the "new thing".

That made me realize I'm actually making journalists lives better with my
software.

I left a comment with more details in this post. I'm a software engineer with
plenty of professional experience and design is not my strong.

------
ghettolabs
Currently a DevOps Engineer and Mobile app developer. I'd like to build
something with someone. I work full time so it would have to start as a side
project.

------
tk999
I am a full stack programmer want to be "yet another CRM" system. If anybody
interested, drop me an email.

------
trevett
Building a mobile-first business directory and messenger for LatAm and rest of
developing world. Looking for a co-founder with product and marketing chops.

------
justforfunhere
India ( NCR, Remote )

I am currently working on a product in the News field and looking for someone
who is excited about disrupting how people consume news online.

Email in my profile.

------
sarangab
Building an algorithmic trading product. Looking for people to collaborate
part-time. Http://invsto.com

------
hemantv
Currently CTO of Goodly. Busy a bit but always love to help people. Happy to
chat if you are in SF.

